# Figures Done



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some figures out of clay and the guy that replaced me(I retired) as art teacher fired them for me. I painted them with acrylics. The guy with a book

goes in an outhouse Ron Senek made for me. They guy in the brown overalls is an engineer and leans out the window some. Standing figure is for my cabin.

One of the sitting guys is for the rotary snow plow, other is for the Challenger probably. 









I also painted some I made years and years ago. I had molded and cast some. They turned out sorta large, about 6' in 1:20 scale. I put two in my Bachman Shay.








Idea was to cast them and sell some, but they were a bit too big. THe arms were to place how you wanted on them. I have a few castings of the guy with the vest.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking figures Jerry!!


----------

